# Buckeroo



## Manyspots (May 11, 2011)

On Facebook received notice that Buckeroo has passed on. Sympathy to all those that loved him.....Lavonne


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (May 11, 2011)

Godspeed, old man.... you were GREAT!


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (May 11, 2011)

I cannot find words to express....RIP Buckeroo, you were truly one in a million, a legend whom shall never be forgotten. Just last year, I was fortunate to purchase one of his sons...Seems so hard to believe, Buckeroo is gone




To LKF - I am so very sorry for your loss of your magnificent stallion



Goodbye, Boones Little Buckeroo.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 11, 2011)

OMG!

Six months older than Rabbit- this does not bode well!

I think he was the first American Mini I ever became aware of.

Though he has sired many beautiful babies, none has ever actually replicated his "magic", not for me.

End of an era.


----------



## Tremor (May 11, 2011)

Boones Little Buckaroo?


----------



## Riverrose28 (May 11, 2011)

Oh No! I don't know what to say! Too sad. My condolences to Little King Farm on their lose.


----------



## muffntuf (May 11, 2011)

I read it too, it is hard to believe since we just celebrated his 30 years recently. My condolences to Little King Farm and family. He will be missed.


----------



## cretahillsgal (May 11, 2011)

Just caught this on Facebook. So sad.



No other will match what he has done for the American Miniature Horse.


----------



## Raine Ranch Minis (May 11, 2011)

Tremor said:


> Boones Little Buckaroo?


Yes


----------



## Sue_C. (May 11, 2011)

Thought he would live forever; and in a way...he will never pass.



:No-Sad


----------



## Lori W (May 11, 2011)

I was so hoping to see him in person one day. Godspeed, Buckeroo. Hope to see you grazing the green grass of heaven along side all the wonderful horses that went before you. Condolences to Buckeroo's caregivers and all those who loved him.


----------



## OutlawStyle (May 11, 2011)

That is terrible



I have always loved him, he was my inspiration to get into miniature horses.

RIP beautiful Buckeroo <3


----------



## horsehug (May 11, 2011)

I too had hoped he would last forever.

I remember writing to Little King Farm in the late 80's or early 90's about a son of his but I could not afford it then.

I will be forever thankful that last year I was able to fullfill a dream and got to go see Buckeroo in October and give him a hug. And I also now have two sons and a daughter of his to carry on my dream into the future.

I am so so sad to hear he is gone. But he will NEVER be forgotten.

Susan O.


----------



## miniwhinny (May 11, 2011)

Wow, he's going to be missed! But he'll live forever in the thousands and thousands of mini's who carry his genes


----------



## Taylor Richelle (May 11, 2011)

He's a legend that will never ever be forgotten! His legacy will live on...R.I.P Beautiful boy


----------



## Lori W (May 11, 2011)

Just saw this on Little King Farm's website:

*To My Family, *

*You're giving me a special gift,*

*so sorrowfully endowed.*

*And through these last few cherished days,*

*your courage makes me proud. *

* *

*But really, love is knowing*

*when your best friend is in pain.*

*And undertaking earthly acts*

*will only be in vain. *

* *

*So looking deep into your eyes,*

*beyond, into your soul,*

*I see in you the magic that will*

*once more make me whole. *

* *

*The strength that you possess*

*is why I look to you today.*

*To do this thing that must be done,*

*for it's the only way. *

* *

*That strength is why I've followed you*

*and chose you as my friend.*

*And why I've loved you all these years,*

*my partner 'til the end. *

* *

*Please understand just what this gift*

*you're giving means to me.*

*It gives me back the strength I've lost,*

*and all my dignity. *

* *

*You take a stand on my behalf,*

*for that is what friends do.*

*And know that what you do is right,*

*for I believe it too. *

* *

*And don't despair my passing,*

*for I won't be far away,*

*Forever here, within your heart,*

*and memory I'll stay.*

* *

*I'll be there watching over you,*

*your ever-faithful friend.*

*And in your memories I'll run,*

*a young horse once again. *

* *

*Buckeroo*

*May 22, 1978- May 10, 2011*


----------



## Magic (May 11, 2011)

My condolences to those at Little King Farm. Buckeroo was an incredible horse and unforgettable sire (and grandsire and great-grandsire, etc). What a lasting legacy he has had on miniature horses around the world! He will be greatly missed, but never forgotten.


----------



## supaspot (May 11, 2011)

omg I cant believe hes gone , it truly is the end of an era , he was/is a legend



I wish I couldve met him


----------



## Sandy B (May 11, 2011)

A Legend of the whole horse world is now frolicking in heavens pastures. My sympathies to Little King Farms and all those who held him dear in their hearts. Buckaroo will live on forever in the hearts of all mini horse lovers and in the wonderful generations of Buckaroos that carry on his legacy!


----------



## Blackwater Farm (May 11, 2011)

Rest In Peace Buckeroo...You will be greatly missed and even though you are gone your legacy will never die. My deep condolences to Little King Farms.


----------



## ohmt (May 11, 2011)

God speed to one of the most influential miniature horses there ever was. He will always be remembered. RIP Buckeroo


----------



## PaintNminis (May 11, 2011)

My Condolences to the Eberth Family

I'm So Sorry for your loss


----------



## DianeT (May 11, 2011)

Our deepest condolences to Little King Farms and to everyone worldwide that loved him.


----------



## little lady (May 11, 2011)

So glad I got to see him last year. A true legend that has left an awesome mark on the miniature horse industry. Sympathy sent to the Eberth family.


----------



## markadoodle (May 11, 2011)

I am at a loss for words, I was in shock when I read it, and it was one of those things, you just don't want to believe is true, he has personally influenced my farm and I very much so. He was a wonderful stallion and here will be no other like him on LKF's web page they write "Buckeroo is truly "Our Hero," continually siring not only his wonderful qualities of presence and confidence but characteristics that produce generations of perfect little horses. " and I couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## dianemcc (May 11, 2011)

Such a sad day. My deepest condolences.


----------



## HGFarm (May 11, 2011)

Another historical icon gone



I know he was greatly loved by many and best wishes to those who were close to him. He lived a long grand life!!


----------



## Miniv (May 11, 2011)

It was inevitable but it's still hard to believe. Buckeroo was/is an icon in the miniature horse world. Blessings and our Sympathy goes out to the entire Eberth family and all associated with Little King Farm. I know Buckeroo had many at the farm who cared for him.


----------



## Watcheye (May 11, 2011)

OH NO! What a huge loss! I was SO bummed to read this.


----------



## wiccanz (May 11, 2011)

Probably the main reason we got into miniatures. The first time we saw his picture, it was "I want one like that!" And we are lucky enough to have a tiny part of him, in one of his great grandsons.

Rest in Peace Buckeroo, you surely deserve it. Deepest sympathies to the Eberths, I can't imagine how shattered you must be feeling right now.


----------



## LindaL (May 11, 2011)

I am deeply saddened by his loss. What a shock, even tho we all knew this day was coming. I always wished I could be lucky enough to see him "in person", but it was not meant to be. RIP Buckeroo!

My condolences to the entire Eberth family and those who were close to him.


----------



## disneyhorse (May 11, 2011)

So sorry to hear that, but what a life that horse lived!

My condolences to the Eberth family...

Andrea


----------



## RockRiverTiff (May 11, 2011)

Buckeroo was such a legend it's hard to accept he wasn't immortal. I was stricken to read the news, but the poem they posted on Facebook truly brought me to tears. Godspeed Buckeroo.


----------



## bullockcorner (May 11, 2011)

I was, and am in shock to read this. I can't believe it - I just saw him less than 2 weeks ago!!

As many have said - a great legend has broken his earthly ties. My deepest condolences to all at LKF.


----------



## barnbum (May 11, 2011)

Sandy B said:


> A Legend of the whole horse world is now frolicking in heavens pastures. My sympathies to Little King Farms and all those who held him dear in their hearts. Buckaroo will live on forever in the hearts of all mini horse lovers and in the wonderful generations of Buckaroos that carry on his legacy!


I couldn't have said it better.

I feel so sad.


----------



## Relic (May 11, 2011)

So sorry to read this my condolences to little king Farm..gee thats sad.


----------



## bannerminis (May 11, 2011)

So very sad and also for the family on their loss. I cant believe he has passed but he will live on through his offspring and will never be forgotten.

RIP Buckaroo


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (May 11, 2011)

My heart just goes out to his people.

He was an incredible horse.


----------



## susanne (May 11, 2011)

.

Run free in the pastures of heaven,

beautiful boy

.


----------



## AnnaC (May 11, 2011)

So much I want to say, but I just cannot find the words. I simply cannot grasp that he has left us, but I do know that he will never be forgotten.

My deepest sympathies go to all at LKF and to all those who knew and loved him.

RIP Buckeroo - you gave so much to so many.

Anna


----------



## shadelady (May 11, 2011)

Gone in body but not in spirit The passing of a truly influential sire is always a sad moment




, but he leaves a legacy like no other.RIP Buckeroo.


----------



## Performancemini (May 11, 2011)

Rest in peace, Buckeroo. If it works that way (and I hope it does) he is now reunited Lowell Boone. The circle is unbroken!


----------



## minie812 (May 11, 2011)

I cried at reading of his passing. It seems the LK Farm has had it rough this last year and I feel so very sorry for them. THANK YOU LITTLE KING FARM for allowing the Miniature horse community into your life and sharing this magnificent stallion with us. He made such a huge impact on the breed. His bloodlines will live on and he will be greatly missed by so many in the Miniature horse world. ...FAREWELL BUCKEROO


----------



## mmmorgans (May 11, 2011)

I am so sorry for everyone at Little King - Buckeroo has left such a legacy behind - truly an ambassador to the breed. He will be missed by so many.

Hugs to LKF

Cyndi - Misty Moon Equines - Canada


----------



## [email protected] (May 11, 2011)

Sad to hear, but he'll live on in his awesome sons, daughters and all the grands down-line.

I feel very fortunate to have met Buckeroo a few years back and to have his lines running through our herd from:

Little Kings Buck Echo

Little Kings White Russian

Little Kings Buckwheat

Little Kings Bagheera Buckeroo

Little Kings Baron Buckeroo

Little Kings Son of a Buck

All our sympathies to the Eberths. He'll be missed.

RIP Buckeroo.


----------



## wwminis (May 11, 2011)

Robin,

We wish to send our condolences to you and your family over the loss of Buckeroo! We know he's been a big part of your entire life and will be sadly missed! We were so proud to meet him in person in 2009! It had always been a dream of Wanalynn's to meet him in person and to have a daughter of Buckeroo! You helped me make both of those dreams come true when we were able to purchase Bailey Buckeroo! Just wanted to say Thank You for letting us be a very small part of Buckeroo's life and we will carry on his name with pride at our little farm!

(((((Big Hugs to you)))))

Bill & Wanalynn


----------



## chandab (May 11, 2011)

Condolences to the Eberth's. Buckeroo will definitely be missed by many. I feel priviledged to own two grandsons and one granddaughter; hopefully I'll have a couple greats running around in a few weeks.


----------



## Mona (May 11, 2011)

I am so very sorry for this loss to the Eberth family. Buckeroo has very obviously always been a treasured part of your family, and not "just another breeding stallion". He'll be missed by so very many people. He truely was a legend! Godspeed Buckeroo!


----------



## ruffian (May 11, 2011)

Buckeroo did for the American Miniature Horse what no other horse has done or will do. We are privileged and honored to have Buckeroo as the basis for our entire breeding program, including our stallion, Thumper. It was because of Buckeroo and the Eberths that we have him.

Our deepest sympathies to the Eberth family.


----------



## wildoak (May 11, 2011)

What a loss, and what a tremendous impact he has had on the breed! He couldn't have asked for a better life though. Godspeed old boy.

Jan


----------



## Leeana (May 11, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this, he is a horse that would never and could never be forgotten. RIP Buckeroo...he will live on through his progency and the passion running through the Eberth family for that little Buckeroo horse....

Leeana Hackworth


----------



## joylee123 (May 11, 2011)

Such a loss...Hugs and condolences to the Eberth family. Buckeroo will always be one of the true Legends in the history of the miniature horse....perhaps gone, but never forgotten....

 

Joy


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 11, 2011)

Our condolences to the Eberth family.

What a magnificent horse you had the pleasure to spend a good part of your life with. We feel honored to have a 3 yr old son of Buckeroo (Buckeroo Buzz) who will be breeding his first mares this season.

His sons and daughters, and grand get will carry his legacy.

He is truely a legend who will live on for many many years to come and beyond. So very sorry for your loss. I do wish I could have seen him just once in person.

So Sad

RIP Buckeroo



you will never be forgotten

Lori & Art


----------



## Joanne (May 11, 2011)

Over thirty years old. Amazing !!!!

What a life and what a legend.





I wish some of my dogs could have lived that long.

His family has had a lot of memories to cherish.





Really, looking at all his offspring, we all have a lot to cherish!


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (May 11, 2011)

My thoughts and prayers go out to Little King Farm. What a legend that blessed our breed. He was a gorgeuos boy.

Angie


----------



## tifflunn (May 11, 2011)

Our deepest Sympathy to the Eberth Family and Little King Farm on the loss of Buckeroo.

Tiffany


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 11, 2011)

This was really sad for me to see, I had the opportunity to meet the grand old guy in person a couple years ago and he was truly a magnificent animal! I hope the Eberth family and all at Little King Farm can find comfort in the wonderful life he had and how much he contributed to the miniature horse world! We are proud to own many horses that go back to Buckeroo at least once! RIP Buckeroo!


----------



## sedeh (May 12, 2011)

My condolences to the Eberth family. What a touching poem and tribute to Buckeroo! Made me cry. His body may be gone but his spirit and legand will live forever! He was truly one of the great ones.


----------



## CheyAut (May 12, 2011)

The worl has lost a legend. RIP Buckeroo!


----------



## raine (May 12, 2011)

RIP Little Buckeroo, ive just been out and hugged my lovely little buckeroo son....


----------



## Latika (May 12, 2011)

So sad to hear this news. Buckeroo is a true legend that will live on through all of his wonderful children. I am grateful to have one of his descendants in my paddock.

RIP Buckeroo


----------

